# performance music??



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

I there, I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm a middle eastern ( belly) dancer and have been asked to perform in a large halloween production. I'm looking for a piece of music that I can do a double veil dance to under black light (kind of a ghosty look). For those of you unfamiliar with middle eastern dance it has a lot of ballet influence so the music , should be somewhat slow and hypnotic with a good back beat. Thanks for any help.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I know it may sound like an odd suggestion, but how about "The Sorcerers Apprentice"? It starts out fairly slow, and gets faster and faster as it goes on, it has great rythm and is quite captivating. It is well enough known so that you will have a captive audience by the music alone, and that fact that it lends itself to Halloween is an added plus.
You can check out the CD from the local public library if you don't have a copy of your own.
Just a thought from the cheap seats.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about 'Danse Macabre' sorry I cannot remember the composer!


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Good ideas, both, however I'm looking for something a little more contemporary.
I've been toying with "black # 1" from type o negative but it's not quite right. But something along those lines I think.


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

what about the disney haunted mansion theme..i mean its good! i like it and its a nice slow pace, but still a little creepy!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Shadow.. I love arabic dance, I'm surprised there aren't any native pieces that would translate well, I've heard some pieces that are done in minor keys that sound quite menacing... What part of the country are you in? Some halloween henna would be a nice touch. Are you looking for just an "evil" sounding song? Surely not something traditional with cackles and stuff right?


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Heya cat, I'm in MN, are you a sister dancer? I did finially turn to the traditional and chose a piece off of "Imortal Egypt" by Hussan Ramsey. As for the henna, I got some with a costume order a few months ago but don't have a henna artist near me and I'm way to chicken to try it myself LOL. Thanks again to everyone for your input.


----------

